# مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الثامنة



## Molka Molkan (26 أبريل 2012)

*مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الثامنة
*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (26 أبريل 2012)

جارى التحميل


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 أبريل 2012)

*جارى التحميل*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أبريل 2012)

جارى التحميل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 أبريل 2012)

*مع الاسف الشديد
قريت المحاضره مرتين 
ومش قادر افهم حاجه 
تركيزي بسبب الادويه وحش جدا 

اسمحلي انسحب من الدور لاسباب صحيه 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 أبريل 2012)

> * اسمحلي انسحب من الدور لاسباب صحيه *


لا، غير مسموح، أمامك وقت كبير..


----------



## ibnelfady (26 أبريل 2012)

*تم التحميل والقراءة *

*المحاضرات كلها شيقة *

*شكراً مولكا على المجهود الرائع اللى بتقوم بيه *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا، غير مسموح، أمامك وقت كبير..



* خلاص يوم الحد عندي مشوار ولما بنزل مش باخد ادويه علشان بتدوخ 
ربنا يدبر واقرها الحد 
ميرسي يا استاذنا
*​


----------



## remo2010 (26 أبريل 2012)

محاضرة قويه 
سوالى :- بالنسبه للنقد النصى لو حبينا نرد هنجيب منين المخطوطات ؟


----------



## ramy22 (26 أبريل 2012)

تم تحميلها  

thanks​


----------



## Abdel Messih (26 أبريل 2012)

*تم التحميل و جارى القراءة.. *
​


----------



## Abdel Messih (26 أبريل 2012)

*تمت القراءة و فى انتظار العملى بس لو توّضحه شوية عشان انا مش مترجمه خالص :thnk0001:*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 أبريل 2012)

تم متابعتها  فورياً .... وبمجرد إدراك وجودها ع النت 
وهى بسيطة جدا جدا  ومستساغة  جدًا جداً
المحاضرة ممتازة  - لا أسكت الله لكم صوتاً  ...ولا   غـّيــب عن الانترنت لكم (محاضرةً)
متابع يا أستاذى الغالي:66::smil12:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (26 أبريل 2012)

تم التحميل وجرت القراءة ...

4. كل الشبهات ضعيفة، ولكن تعتمد الشبهة على فكر، فكر يخلقها وفكر يدفنها، فإن أردت إنهاء شبهة فعليك أن تسد كل الثغرات وكل الأسئلة وكل الإحتمالات وبهذا تكون انهيت على الشبهة.


هذه الجملة رائعة ...واوافقها مائة في المائة...


----------



## مينا إيليا (26 أبريل 2012)

*تم التحميل جاااااااااري القراءة ولي عودة بعد القراءة*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 أبريل 2012)

remo2010 قال:


> محاضرة قويه
> سوالى :- بالنسبه للنقد النصى لو حبينا نرد هنجيب منين المخطوطات ؟



مش هاتحتاج المخطوطات أصلا، دا سؤال عشان اجاوبه لازم اشرح لك حاجات كتير، خليها للمستوى الثاني..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أبريل 2012)

*متابع*​


----------



## bob (26 أبريل 2012)

*متابع
*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (26 أبريل 2012)

جارى التحميل ​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (26 أبريل 2012)

جارى التحميل


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 أبريل 2012)

جارى التحميل​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أبريل 2012)

*فلنستعد من يوم الأحد لبدء العملي..
*


----------



## Rosetta (27 أبريل 2012)

تمت القراءة 
الرب يبارككم جميعا ويستخدمكم لمجد إسمه القدوس


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 أبريل 2012)

تم التحميل وجاري القراءه


----------



## المفدى بالدم (28 أبريل 2012)

> [FONT=&quot].    على  طارح الشبهة أن يثبتها، بمعنى أن أحيانا تكون الشبهة تقوم على رأي شخص  (كان من كان) أو على إفتراض، أو على "عدم وجود دليل" فيجب على طارح الشبهة  بذل قصارى جهده في إثبات شبهته أصلا قبل أن نرد عليها، ويجب على الذي سيرد  على الشبهة ألا يضيع وقته في الرد على "إفتراضات"، ويجب أن يطلب من طارح  السؤال أو الشبهة أن يثبت كلامه أصلاً.


​رجاءتوضيح النقطة مع الشرح بمثال 
مش فااااااااااااااااااااااااااهم
:fun_oops:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أبريل 2012)

*تمت المذاكرة 
نصائح غالية جدا 
بس عايزة تركيز فى المناقشات


*​


----------



## Bassem Farag (28 أبريل 2012)

*تسجيل متابعة*

تم التحميل والقراءة

وعندى سؤال فى مسألة الشبهات الكتييييير دى
ما فيش موقع أو صفحة .... مفهرسة الشبهات دى بطريقة زى أو شبه الطريقة اللى حضرتك عاملها؟

يعنى حاجة كده نبص عليها ونغش منها :smile01

سؤال كمان
العملى ده ح يبقى ازاى يعنى؟:thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (28 أبريل 2012)

[ارجو المعذرة  لا استطيع ان اكمل معكم بسبب ظروف طارئة  اتمنى لكم التوفيق:


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أبريل 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> رجاءتوضيح النقطة مع الشرح بمثال
> مش فااااااااااااااااااااااااااهم
> :fun_oops:
> ​



على صاحب الشبهة أن يثبت كلامه، بمعنى أنه أتى إليك بشبهة او بفكرة، فإذا لم تكن الفكرة اصلا يستطيع إثبات صحتها عبر -مثلا- التفاسير المسيحيية، فكيف أعتبرها شبهة واقوم بالرد عليها؟
هذه مضيعة للوقت..




> ما فيش موقع أو صفحة .... مفهرسة الشبهات دى بطريقة زى أو شبه الطريقة اللى حضرتك عاملها؟


فين الطريقة اللي انا عاملها عشان اعرف القصد ثم ارد على السؤال؟


ممكن تكون تقصد حاجة زي موقع الدكتور هولي بايبل:
http://holy-bible-1.com/home


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أبريل 2012)

*فنؤجل البدء العملي للغد يا رفاق..

انا كرهت الضغط!
*


----------



## ROWIS (29 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *فلنستعد من يوم الأحد لبدء العملي..
> *



*أششششششششطة*




Molka Molkan قال:


> *فنؤجل البدء العملي للغد يا رفاق..
> 
> انا كرهت الضغط!
> *



*زعلتني كده*:019F3B~14:


----------



## رامي-777 (29 أبريل 2012)

متابع حملت المحاضره ومستمر في القراءه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

*تمت قراءه المحاضره مره اخري *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تمت قراءه المحاضره مره اخري *​



انت كويس دلوقتي؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انت كويس دلوقتي؟


*نشكر ربنا احسن كتير 
ميرسي لسؤالك 
*​


----------



## Bassem Farag (29 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> فين الطريقة اللي انا عاملها عشان اعرف القصد ثم ارد على السؤال؟
> 
> 
> ممكن تكون تقصد حاجة زي موقع الدكتور هولي بايبل:
> http://holy-bible-1.com/home


 
حاجة زى كده؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ده كده هو الكده اللى ما كانش ممكن اشرحه كده


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أبريل 2012)

Bassem Farag قال:


> حاجة زى كده؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ده كده هو الكده اللى ما كانش ممكن اشرحه كده



دكتور هولي كتب حوالي 250 ملف ومش عنده وقت يرفعهم


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

*دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - التطبيق العملي 1 : من هو النبي؟*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 أبريل 2012)

الاستاذ مولكا
ارجوك ارسل لى المحاضرة الثامنة والرب يباركك


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الاستاذ مولكا
> ارجوك ارسل لى المحاضرة الثامنة والرب يباركك



تم الإرسال..


----------



## white.angel (1 مايو 2012)

*جارى دراسة المحاضره .. ومن ثم التطبيق العملى*
*اعتذر عن التأخير*
*نظراً لظروف دراستى* ​


----------



## kerllos_10 (1 مايو 2012)

محاضارت رائعة,, متابع من البداية ربنا يباركك


----------



## Bent el Massih (2 مايو 2012)

*جاري التحميل والقراءة
آسفة على التأخير​*


----------



## benyamin55 (4 مايو 2012)

الأخ المبارك/ مولكا
تم تحميل المحاضرة وجاري دراستها
ولكن عندي مشكلة أني لم أتمكن من تحميل البرنامج
e sword"
من الروابط التي كتبتها، ذلك لأن هذا الموقع (موقع المنتدى) محجوب في البلد الذي أعمل وأعيش فيه، وللدخول عليه أضطر لاستخدام برامج معينة لتجاوز الرقابة المحلية، ولكن المشكلة تكمن في أن هذه البرامج تجعل النت بطيء جدا. أعتقد أن هذا هو سبب عدم تمكني من تنزيل البرنامج
على أي حال أنا عندي هذا البرنامج e sword من صفحته الأصلية، وأنا أستخدمه من عدة سنوات،وقد نزلت كل ما هو مجاني به (تقريبا) وباللغة الانجليزية. فهل هناك من طريقة ترسل لي بها الاضافات الموجودة عندك على هذا البرنامج وحدها، دون الحاجة لتنزيل البرنامج كله؟ أعتقد أن ذلك سوف يكون أخف وأسهل في التحميل
أشكرك على تعبك الكبير معنا
الله يعوضك


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 مايو 2012)

> من الروابط التي كتبتها، ذلك لأن هذا الموقع (موقع المنتدى) محجوب في البلد  الذي أعمل وأعيش فيه، وللدخول عليه أضطر لاستخدام برامج معينة لتجاوز  الرقابة المحلية، ولكن المشكلة تكمن في أن هذه البرامج تجعل النت بطيء جدا.  أعتقد أن هذا هو سبب عدم تمكني من تنزيل البرنامج


أرسل لي الإيميل أو حسابك على الفيس لأرسل لك الروابط هناك..


----------



## mr_antonyous (4 مايو 2012)

انا اسف مش هقدر اشارك معاكوا الفترة دى لان انا قولتلكوا قبل كدا ان انا فى 3 ثانوى عام وخلاص فاضلى شهر وامتحن وانتوا عارفين اخر شهر فى الثانوية بيبقى ضغط ازاى 
ان شاء الله اول ما اخلص امتحانات هاجى ادرس الدورة من الاول لحد اخر حاجة هتكونوا وصلتولها وهتابع معاكوا وارد فى كل حاجة
ياريت تصلولى لانى بجد تعبان وحاسس انى مش هعرف احقق حاجة السنة دى زى السنة اللى فاتت مع انى جايب السنة اللى فاتت 98 % وانا علمى رياضة بس مش عارف فى ايه السنة دى ربنا يستر


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 مايو 2012)

> انا اسف مش هقدر اشارك معاكوا الفترة دى لان انا قولتلكوا قبل كدا ان انا  فى 3 ثانوى عام وخلاص فاضلى شهر وامتحن وانتوا عارفين اخر شهر فى الثانوية  بيبقى ضغط ازاى
> ان شاء الله اول ما اخلص امتحانات هاجى ادرس الدورة من الاول لحد اخر حاجة هتكونوا وصلتولها وهتابع معاكوا وارد فى كل حاجة
> ياريت تصلولى لانى بجد تعبان وحاسس انى مش هعرف احقق حاجة السنة دى زى  السنة اللى فاتت مع انى جايب السنة اللى فاتت 98 % وانا علمى رياضة بس مش  عارف فى ايه السنة دى ربنا يستر


*إنسانا خالص وانسى كل حاجة وركز بس في مذاكرتك وابعت عن كل ما عداها، دا أولا، ثانيا، اتجدعن كدا وشد حيلك عشان تخش هندسة ونبقى مهندسين *


----------



## benyamin55 (6 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أرسل لي الإيميل أو حسابك على الفيس لأرسل لك الروابط هناك..


My email is: benyamin55********.com
My facebook name: Emad Barsoum​


----------



## avamakary (28 مايو 2012)

تم  التحميل وجاري القراءة  ربنا يبارك الخدمة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2012)

avamakary قال:


> تم  التحميل وجاري القراءة  ربنا يبارك الخدمة


*أخى الدورة تم ايقافها.
*


----------



## dana2012 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

لماذا تم ايقاف الدورة هل انتهت ام يوجد جزء تانى


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 نوفمبر 2012)

لم تنتهي ولا يوجد جزء ثاني إلى الآن..


----------



## dana2012 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لم تنتهي ولا يوجد جزء ثاني إلى الآن..



ولماذا تم ايقافهم الموضوعات قوية جدا ومحتاجين المزيد منها ممكن اعرف ايه اللى حصل


----------



## ROWIS (1 نوفمبر 2012)

dana2012 قال:


> ولماذا تم ايقافهم الموضوعات قوية جدا ومحتاجين المزيد منها ممكن اعرف ايه اللى حصل


*اقرا كل دروس الدورة والتعليقات بتاعتها وانت هتستفاد كتير
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 نوفمبر 2012)

تم إيقافها لضيق الوقت تارة، ولعدم جدية كل الأعضاء، فربما تكون الدورة القادمة مخصصة للمجتهدين فقط..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 نوفمبر 2012)

أحبائى وأساتذتى   الغاليين إن هذه الدورة التدريبية الدراسية كانت وستظل من أجمل الفرص فى حياتى الروحية التى إمتدت  44عاماً   مع المسيح 
وعلى عكس ما يعتقد استاذى مولكا مولكان وأخالفه الرأى بحماس شديد
فأن الغالبية الكاسحة كانت جادة ومتحمسة ومتحمسة جدا جدا 
وانا   منهم     ووسطهم  -  كنا شديدى الحماس .. بس هناك مشكلة الوقت .
أحبائي أن الحياة ليست إنترنت فقط . 
الحياة شديدة القسوة فى إلتزاماتها وواجباتها - وأنا شخص بسبب الانترنت -ممكن  أقول أن هناك معاناة من قبل الزوجة والاولاد ...  
غير الالتزامات الوظيفية .
فيا أحبائي دعونا لا نظلم بعضنا بعضاً .
---------------------------
كما أنه كان  هناك  تدريباً عملياً رقم [2]   لاحظوا رقم 2
وطلب مننا المشرف أن نستخرج أمراً فنياً  يراه هو 
ولم تتوافر لغالبيتنا  البراعة الكافية لفهم مغـزى السؤآل  -وبعضنا حاول فجاءت إجاباته مجانبة للصواب .... وبعضنا خشي تكرار المحاولة فيظهر عدم توفيقه  ...مما ادى الى عزوفه  عن المبادرة بابداء الرأى  ترددا وإحجاماً .. 
فإعتقد المشرف أو الاخ القائم بالتدريب أن صمتنا خلف شاشات الحاسوب هروباً أو أنصرافاً عن الدورة -الامر الذى لم يكن صحيح 
إحنا كنا مبحلقيين  زى المشانيق  و مرابطين خلف الكييبوردات والشاشات بالساعات وخايفين من المشرف -الذى طلب مننا استخراج عبارة واحدة-  وواحدة فقط - تنقض الموضوع تماما من اساسه وتنسفه نسفاً..
هه بس خلاص
لكن الدورة ||  كانت ناجحة جدا جدا وأتحدى لو تم عمل إستفتاء عليها فى المنتدى ...: تكتسح بأغلبية الاصوات تأءئيداً وإعجاباً+


----------



## مرتد (6 نوفمبر 2012)

يا استاذى الفاضل  ياريت الدوره تفضل شغاله ومثبته  حتى لو حضرتكم  شيفين ان الاعضاء كسلنين شويه  (مش مهم ) لانها تعد فى حد ذاتها مرجع  وانا شخصيا اعرف  ناس افاضل مش بيشتركو بردود  لكن بيتعلمو وبيتبعو الدوره 

يريت الدوره تستمر وبوتيره اسرع شويه 

لكل ما له تعب فيها الشكر والتقدير


----------

